# speed poles for block



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

dakzaag said:


> I can see where speed poles in that situation would be advantageous. I have never gotten the job for a block basement, and I have bid quite a few.
> 
> The local inspectors don't know how to spec the block reinforcement and core fill requirements, hence they guess on the high side and make block relatively uncompetitive. I have done a few small additions, but for the most part, it is all poured walls in my area.
> 
> ICF's are the other competitor and frankly I think ICF's are superior in many ways to block in colder climates.


They're certainly not the norm here anymore either, but we usually do one or tow a year for a "life home". Unless it's cut-up and complicated, we're not even remotely close to the poured wall guys. They've simply pushed the envelope on efficiency on basements, so it makes it ever-increasingly hard to compete.

As for the block reinforcement requirements, our state has a unique code system to itself, but it's certainly thorough on this subject. May be too much to read and not very interesting to most, but if yo go to page 34, the tables tell you everything, depending on a number of variables:

https://docs.legis.wisconsin.gov/co...and_buildings_and_environment/320_325/321.pdf


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

masonking02 said:


> point well taken stacker, maybe my experience with poles are limited but the times i have erected one it seems like it was just as fast to build a block lead .. guess its just the union in me.. there alot more useful on brick in my opinion expecially on bricks that likes to swim...


My dad told me that back in the day a bricklayer could have a lead built before you could get the pole out of the truck.


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

todd8541 said:


> Guys
> I am building speed poles for block. Trying to reduce the amount of leads i have to build. I'd love to see pics of some of yours and possibly set up. It would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks
> Todd


For straight leads (not corner leads) hang an arm on the last jack that is past the lead to hold the tension of the line so that you can spot one and trig it each course. Both lead building and spead pole hanging is eliminated.


----------

